# JTable: nur eine Zeile auswählen



## rtt (20. Apr 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann man das auswählen mehrer Zeilen in einem JTable unterbinden?
Ich möchte, das immer nur eine Zeile ausgewählt werden darf.

Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## AlArenal (20. Apr 2005)

table.setSelectionMode( javax.swing.ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION);


----------



## rtt (20. Apr 2005)

Danke, funktioniert.

Gruß Robin


----------

